# Track Forks vs Road Forks



## brandongouge (Jan 9, 2009)

Whats the advantage of having a 28 degree offset track fork over having a 44 degree offset road fork besides the track fork being overly twitchy? Im looking into getting a carbon fork for my new Leader frame but I dont know what to buy.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

rake is in mm... aside from less rake, track forks are often shorter, and might not be drilled for a brake. get the one that the frame was designed for, or handling might be affected


----------



## tobu (Dec 19, 2004)

Given the same length (headset race to dropout)-- the track fork will actually be more stable than a road fork. Some track forks these days are drilled for a brake, but tire clearance can still be an issue.


----------



## beans (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm using a Tange track-fork on a road-frame on my commuter. 

It's no less comfortable than my road-bike, in a straight line and over surface bumps etc. It's noticeably 'more maneuverable' or 'twitchier' at low speeds (take your pick), the upshot is a combination that works well for me.

Probably best to buy something specifically designed for the job if you're unsure


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but I am thinking about switching out the fork on my Anchor so I can put in a brake. I don't really want to drill it. Any recommendations for something cheap with the right amount of rake?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

akatsuki said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread, but I am thinking about switching out the fork on my Anchor so I can put in a brake. I don't really want to drill it. Any recommendations for something cheap with the right amount of rake?




no idea what rake or length you need, but spicercycles has a bunch of track forks. also pake, soma, steamroller, all make track forks, and iro is has a lot of forks in their bargain bin sale

tell me, is your name your name?


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

there is no advantage (actually significant disadvantage) to using a rake around which your frame was not designed. figure out what the OEM spec is and don't stray. if you absolutely *must*...no more than 5mm.


----------

